

Secret laws behind awesome customer support - hajrice
http://www.helpjuice.com/blog/5-secret-laws-behind-awesome-customer-support

======
psychotik
I propose an alternative (and only) rule, which violates almost all the rules
in this list. You be the judge:
[http://crazyviraj.blogspot.com/2011/11/customer-support-
rule...](http://crazyviraj.blogspot.com/2011/11/customer-support-rule-1-dont-
be-robot.html)

